# Is there a SSE2 emulator for amd athlon xp cpu



## Harvik780 (Jun 21, 2007)

I would like to know if there is a windows based sse2 emulator for athlon xp cpus.

I guess there's not.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 21, 2007)

i think so too, SSE2 are instructions in the processor na? so how can you emulate that? beats me....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 21, 2007)

Not sure of even what am saying related to SSE stuff, which I don't quite know much, but ..

*www.tommesani.com/Features.html

Is this something you're looking for?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 21, 2007)

It cannot be emulated. If SSE2 calls are converted to SSE for AthlonXP then the performance will be extremely low.


----------



## Samson (Mar 6, 2009)

I know this is an old topic but has anyone tried this driver?
*www.geocities.com/dalex_257/


----------

